# Metro Alliance Trial - CANCELLED



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

After much discussion, we have decided to cancel the spring 2009 Metro Trial. We've had judging issues and equipment issues and the Carruth's have a million things going on right now with family, house construction, etc... 

We will be back on schedule this fall.

Our apologies to those planning to attend.

SM


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Poor Rose Country.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Tulsa Slim said:


> Poor Rose Country.


My thoughts exactly. Ron was the first person i contacted.

Rose Country will likely be changed to a Restricted.

SM


----------



## Mark Sehon (Feb 10, 2003)

What NO Patron.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> My thoughts exactly. Ron was the first person i contacted.
> 
> Rose Country will likely be changed to a Restricted.
> 
> SM


Well at least then they will only have a 100 dog open. 
No Bluebonnet 
no Sooner 
Tulsa is iffy (iffy meaning if I dont get a minor stake judge this week ,no trial).


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Tulsa Slim said:


> No Bluebonnet


is that official?


----------



## cakaiser (Jul 12, 2007)

Good grief, hope they all go west, not east. We had 100+ last year, N.Al...


----------



## Grant Wilson (Feb 27, 2008)

Shayne,

So is this right

Tulsa 3.13.09 Cancelled?
Metro 3.27.09 Cancelled?
Bluebonnet 4.3.309 Cancelled?
Sooner 4.24.09 Cancelled?

Thanks, I guess I could be patient until you posted it on DOF Calendar huh?


----------



## Mike Noel (Sep 26, 2003)

EdA said:


> is that official?


Last I talked to Pete he was shooting for the weekend after N. TX.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Water Rock said:


> Bluebonnet 4.3.309 Cancelled?
> ?


I'm not certain it is cancelled but definitely not on that date, Cimarron instead and Tim wants hundreds of entries...


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Mike Noel said:


> Last I talked to Pete he was shooting for the weekend after N. TX.


That isn't what I heard... When did you talk to Pete last??

Angie


----------



## Mike Noel (Sep 26, 2003)

I would have to get my phone and look but it was a couple of weeks ago. At that time he was talking that weekend or the first weekend in May.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Mike Noel said:


> At that time he was talking that weekend or the first weekend in May.


ditto and conflict with Texas Panhandle Baha Oklahoma


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

It's too bad. Really, Metro is one of the more fun trials to particiapate in.

But, I can't say I'm all too surprised.

Just maybe AKC does have a leg to stand on when demanding a minimum club membership. Maybe instituting a club for the sake of "just having another trial" ain't such a good idea.

For example, if you had more than a 3 man band, maybe the other 17-47 members could pick up the slack in times like these. You know, if there as a "real club".

Of course I would assume, Metro has a rather large membership compared to most clubs on this circut. Just what is the membership by chance Shayne?

Shayne, the Carruth's, and many others... your efforts have not gone unnoticed. Thank you for allowing my dog and I to participate in the past.

Quality vs. Quanity regards,


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Maybe AKC just does have a leg to stand on when demanding a minimum club membership. Maybe instituting a club for the sake of "just having another trial" ain't such a good idea.
> ?


then we could have no field trials at all, but of course why would you care since you've quit...;-)


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

EdA said:


> then we could have no field trials at all, but of course why would you care since you've quit...;-)


Unfortunately Ed, you keep using the word "quit".

I like to think of it as an "obligation" to my family. So I like to call it a "short pause". Call it what you like to justify your position I guess. I'll be back when my child or children are raised or old enough to participate with me.

No field trials? Why would that ever happen. With such strong backboned clubs on this circut that would never happen.

Welcoming arms are your solution. But what would I know, I've been saying this for years.

Hey, with all these clubs not having trials, maybe all the members could combine their efforts and donate their time for the North Texas trial. How many members would this team to be? I wonder what AKC sets forth for minimum membership? Or do they just justify clubs for the sake of "just having a trial"?

Then you would have all the help you wanted and wouldn't have to charge $150 to fund the open stake.


----------



## John Lash (Sep 19, 2006)

For example, if you had more than a 3 man band, maybe the other 17-47 members could pick up the slack in times like these. You know, if there as a "real club".

The clubs I am familiar with are not doing the "3 man band" thing by choice...

John Lash


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

John Lash said:


> For example, if you had more than a 3 man band, maybe the other 17-47 members could pick up the slack in times like these. You know, if there as a "real club".
> 
> The clubs I am familiar with are not doing the "3 man band" thing by choice...
> 
> John Lash


Now your catching on.;-)


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> . So I like to call it a "short pause".


If your "pause" is short then there may be some familiar faces around when you resume, if your pause is the time it takes to raise and educate a child I suspect you will find few recognizable parts (and people) upon your return.

If you examined the history of retriever field trials in Texas (at least since the mid 50s) you would know that historically few clubs have ever had more than 6 or 8 working people at the most. My tenure only dates back to 1971 and almost every club in Texas except Lone Star (at one time long ago) and perhaps Port Arthur have been held together by more than a handful of people. Some of those clubs even disbanded (East Texas and North Louisiana)...


----------



## Franco (Jun 27, 2003)

EdA said:


> If you examined the history of retriever field trials in Texas (at least since the mid 50s) you would know that historically few clubs have ever had more than 6 or 8 working people at the most. My tenure only dates back to 1971 and almost every club in Texas except Lone Star (at one time long ago) and perhaps Port Arthur have been held together by more than a handful of people. Some of those clubs even disbanded (East Texas and North Louisiana)...


You can add Big Lake (Lake Charles, La.-almost Texas) to that list. 

So, the two Texas clubs not avoiding the professional snow birds this Spring are N Texas and Lone Star? And, we conflict with Lone Star. I just hope we can get 170-200 entries for the 4 stakes. We've got the workers and the club needs a nice equipment trailer.;-)

Here's a handy phone number for anyone needing help; 413 497 0025


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Mike Noel said:


> I would have to get my phone and look but it was a couple of weeks ago. At that time he was talking that weekend or the first weekend in May.


I think May was the ticket. Wait until the pro's leave and then have a trial. I just hope they don't hang around for it? :-o

Everything goes in cycles. The trials will start up again when people feel like doing them.

Angie


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Where are the other 17-47 members???????? Seriously? My best guess is that they are putting on their own trials in the weeks before or after it's my turn to bust my ass.

I guess we could just all be members of each other's clubs and spend every tues, weds, and thurs at club meetings, holding hands and singing kumbayah.

You had your chance to show us how it's done regards,

SM


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Okay, so what is the schedule like in Texas/OK circuit?

No Tulsa - can anyone confirm this
Cimmaron - still a go
Lonestar - ??
No Metro - confirmed
Possibly no Bluebonnet
No Sooner - can anyone confirm this

Damn, might as well bring bullet home early....


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

EdA said:


> If your "pause" is short then there may be some familiar faces around when you resume, if your pause is the time it takes to raise and educate a child I suspect you will find few recognizable parts (and people) upon your return.


Either way, the opportunities are there vs. the result of the "quit" you continue to refer to.



> If you examined the history of retriever field trials in Texas (at least since the mid 50s) you would know that historically few clubs have ever had more than 6 or 8 working people at the most. My tenure only dates back to 1971 and almost every club in Texas except Lone Star (at one time long ago) and perhaps Port Arthur have been held together by more than a handful of people. Some of those clubs even disbanded (East Texas and North Louisiana)...


I don't pretend to comprehend the history of FT's or our circut as much as most. Especially you. (What are you up to now? 45 years of experience?)

But what I do know is structure, participation, and moral can do wonders for an organization of any kind. Let alone a group trying to put on 2 events a year.

But you spread that load onto "6-8" people and frustration, fatigue, and loss of interest become apparent for any venue, organization, business, or "club" that doesn't have the man power to do the job efficiently.

Power within the people regards,


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

FOM said:


> Okay, so what is the schedule like in Texas/OK circuit?
> 
> No Tulsa - can anyone confirm this
> Cimmaron - still a go
> ...


Lone Star is on the schedule at it's regular date, Bluebonnet and Texas Panhandle Baja Oklahoma should be the first weekend in May unless Bluebonnet decides to go to the second weekend in May

Paul is iffy with Tulsa but I think he and Patrick may have had a lover's quarrel....;-)

No one at Sooner owns a computer so who knows....;-)....just kidding, just kidding


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Where are the other 17-47 members???????? Seriously? My best guess is that they are putting on their own trials in the weeks before or after it's my turn to bust my ass.
> 
> I guess we could just all be members of each other's clubs and spend every tues, weds, and thurs at club meetings, holding hands and singing kumbayah.


That's my point Shayne.

If you had it your way, "clubs" would pop up on a daily basis just to put on a trial. When AKC says......"oh no, no, no" because the necessary standards aren't in place...... all hell breaks loose. 

There are minimum requirements AKC puts in place as far as membership. But most here just brush that aside "just to have a trial". After all, the solution to all problems is conflicting trials right?

Maybe, just maybe, AKC would rather see large efficient clubs vs. several understaffed clubs for instances such as the recent Metro news.



> You had your chance to show us how it's done regards,
> 
> SM


Your right, I did. And I'm pretty sure the trial went rather smooth. Help was not a problem as I recruited plenty of it. Outside sources mostly. 

But now, I have a family to tend to which is more important to me than participating in a field trial environment.

Of course, neither you or Ed would know anything about that now would you?

3 years experience over you and Ed in that regards,


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Is Texas Panhandle wanting to conflict with Bluebonnet?


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Wide spread panic, chaos, anarchy, revolution.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Tulsa Slim said:


> Wide spread panic, chaos, anarchy, revolution.













http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G52Z84vF4fk


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> I don't pretend to comprehend the history of FT's or our circut as much as most. Especially you. ,


well North Texas (since 1974) has been me and people I have trained with over the years, the cast changes about every 10-15 years and somehow we have managed to continuously hold 2 field trials a year. I have attempted to quit on several occassions (most recently in 2006) when my buddies refused to read my letter of resignation.

You seem to have this idyllic thought that there is an endless supply of people interested in putting on field trials, generally (with few exceptions) they are put on by people who run field trials and hope that others who live elsewhere and also run field trials will do the same. 

quit vt 1.to give up 2. to let go of something held 3. to leave, depart from 4. to stop, as work 5. to stop doing something 6. to give up on's job

I would say that since you "have stopped doing something" it would not be incorrect to say that you have QUIT.......


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Tulsa Slim said:


> Wide spread panic, chaos, anarchy, revolution.


Not really, I just need to figure to what's going on so I can plan when I am getting Butthead and picking up my new topper....I was planning to pick him up at Sooner or Texas Panhandle, but if Sooner doesn't happen and Texas Panhandle goes to the 2nd weekend of May (I'm judging that weekend at West Nebraska) then I have to re think my vacation time, which I have to put in early at work for....so not panic, just concern because of my obligations at work....

FOM


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

FOM said:


> Is Texas Panhandle wanting to conflict with Bluebonnet?


do you mean Texas Panhandle Baja Oklahoma....???

we hope so, no official word from Brandon

if they conflict it will be on the first weekend in May


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

EdA said:


> do you mean Texas Panhandle Baja Oklahoma....???
> 
> we hope so, no official word from Brandon
> 
> if they conflict it will be on the first weekend in May


Yes.....Southern Oklahoma now Texas Panahandle....


----------



## Vicki Worthington (Jul 9, 2004)

Now I got it!

When I want advice on child-rearing (now that's a truly scarry thought!), I'll go to Guthrie--he's got 3 years on EdA and probably light years on me!

When I want advice on putting on a trial, I'll definitely go to EdA!


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Vicki Worthington said:


> Now I got it!
> 
> When I want advice on child-rearing (now that's a truly scarry thought!), I'll go to Guthrie--he's got 3 years on EdA and probably light years on me!
> 
> When I want advice on putting on a trial, I'll definitely go to EdA!


And when you want advice on how to throw the best tailgate party.........

SM


----------



## Vicki Worthington (Jul 9, 2004)

Shayne, 

You be da man for da party advice!!!!:razz::razz:


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Vicki Worthington said:


> Now I got it!
> 
> When I want advice on child-rearing (now that's a truly scarry thought!), I'll go to Guthrie--he's got 3 years on EdA and probably light years on me!


Lesson #1....

Speak when spoken to.



> When I want advice on putting on a trial, I'll definitely go to EdA!


Heck yeah. Why not. He's got like 55 years experience.;-)


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> And when you want advice on how to throw the best tailgate party.........
> 
> SM


Speaking of party......

A bunch of couples are going to Billy Bob's Saturday night for REK.

You in?

It's a parents night out for all of us, but for you it could be like just any other night.

Load up regards,


----------



## tshuntin (Mar 22, 2003)

More importantly, when is Shayne going to put a muffin in the oven?? 

I don't have near the experience as many of you on here but, in my roughly 10 years of experience with 6+ as a club president, the problem that is being discussed with only handful of people doing pretty much everything to put on a test/trial, is the same here as what it seems like in your part of the Country. It is a huge concern for us here with both our HT's and FT's. On the HT side, we always get a ton of newer people in juniors every year that come and have a good time and help out etc... but, the vast majority never make it past the junior level for one of many reasons.


----------



## Vicki Worthington (Jul 9, 2004)

Cause then he wouldn't be the Party Maestro, he'd be the Diaper-party Maestro!:razz:


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Speaking of party......
> 
> A bunch of couples are going to Billy Bob's Saturday night for REK.
> 
> ...


Who/what is REK?

SM


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Who/what is REK?
> 
> SM


My gosh.....and someone who posted a picture wearing Strwranglers and a lid............

Help him out Angie.


----------



## jeff t. (Jul 24, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Who/what is REK?
> 
> SM


http://www.robertearlkeen.com/index.php?page=frontporch


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Ok i got it. I know Robert Earl Keen. Never know what these kids today are listening to.

I'm planning to go down to Fairfield to check out the Cowtown HRC event during the day on Saturday and we will probably end up downtown Saturday night, so Billy Bob's might be fun.

Went to the White Elephant last weekend to see Doug Moreland for Valentine's Day. He was good.

SM


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> My gosh.....and someone who posted a picture wearing Strwranglers and a lid............


I was country back when you had to be country to dress country - or you got your ass kicked for being a wannabe drugstore cowboy.

I might be the only guy in Billy Bob's wearin Cole Haan shoes, but at least i'm keepin it real!

SM


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> My gosh.....and someone who posted a picture wearing Strwranglers and a lid............
> 
> Help him out Angie.


Sorry I'm not qualified,,, or prepared....

Angie


----------



## Marvin S (Nov 29, 2006)

Vicki Worthington said:


> When I want advice on child-rearing (now that's a truly scarry thought!), I'll go to Guthrie--he's got 3 years on EdA and probably light years on me!


The difference between raising a child & a pup is the children talk - the dogs wag their tail. Beyond that it's much the same - they both need manners, which will make everyone's life much better. They both also need an authority figure, 2 are even better. But I do remember the cloth diaper days, makes them get housebroke early. 

What's neat is to watch your children raise their children as they were raised. Keep them involved & hopefully out of trouble, it's a tough environment out there. Grandchildren are the added bonus, with the neat side benefit that they go home at night except for sleepovers. & someone else cares for them when they are out of sorts. 

48+ years of experience - & it's been an interesting journey. Mom, Dad, Grandma & Grandpa are great words from the right sources.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> I was country back when you had to be country to dress country - or you got your ass kicked for being a wannabe drugstore cowboy.
> 
> I might be the only guy in Billy Bob's wearin Cole Haan shoes, but at least i'm keepin it real!
> 
> SM


So I guess that makes you a wannabe Swishy kind of guy?

Bottom line, you walk with a limp wrist. This picture proves it.............

You put the "Me" in Metro......


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

I don't know Ken,,, He actually is showing off his biceps,,, which don't look bad. 

Must be an old picture... Cause they've floated down to his love handles... 

Angie


----------



## Mike Noel (Sep 26, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> So I guess that makes you a wannabe Swishy kind of guy?
> 
> Bottom line, you walk with a limp wrist. This picture proves it.............


How could you stop laughing long enough to take that pic Gut?

Friends dont let friends go out in public like that.;-)


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Mike Noel said:


> How could you stop laughing long enough to take that pic Gut?
> 
> Friends dont let friends go out in public like that.;-)


I didn't take that picture.

Some guy named Fabio did and posted it on his facebook.


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> So I guess that makes you a wannabe Swishy kind of guy?
> 
> Bottom line, you walk with a limp wrist. This picture proves it.............
> 
> You put the "Me" in Metro......


Napoleon Dynamite's uncle


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

EdA said:


> quit vt 1.to give up 2. to let go of something held 3. to leave, depart from 4. to stop, as work 5. to stop doing something 6. to give up on's job
> 
> I would say that since you "have stopped doing something" it would not be incorrect to say that you have QUIT.......


I guess Chef has "quit" since he has "stopped doing something".;-)


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

1. Yall suck.

2. That picture was from Sept 07 and i was not going out in public like that... 

3. Yall suck.

4. Angie, the love handles are hidden by the shadows, but they are there.

5. Yall suck.

6. As soon as i find out which one of my "friends" is sharing pictures from my Facebook, payback will be a mofo. And don't think Guthrie will keep your secret, he'll tell me.

7. Can we please divert our attention back to the Spring trial schedule????

SM


----------



## Mike Noel (Sep 26, 2003)

Tulsa Slim said:


> Napoleon Dynamite's uncle


I was thinking Uncle Rico too but then I remember seeing Shayne throw a football and realized that he could not throw it over the mountains like Rico could.

Shayne, please tell me that your weren't offering "2 tickets to the gun show" to the person taking that pic!:razz::razz::razz:


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Ok Shayne I will step out on a limb and say you don't look too bad! Better than Gooser at the beach!


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Mike Noel said:


> I was thinking Uncle Rico too but then I remember seeing Shayne throw a football and realized that he could not throw it over the mountains like Rico could.
> 
> Shayne, please tell me that your weren't offering "2 tickets to the gun show" to the person taking that pic!:razz::razz::razz:


I'd be lying if i said i didn't have that t-shirt. But this one is more appropriate.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> 7. Can we please divert our attention back to the Spring trial schedule????
> 
> SM


 
What spring trial schedule?

Everyone has "quit", they are having a Texas Panhandle trial in Southeastern Oklahoma, and pets heads are falling off.


----------



## Chris Miller (Dec 16, 2005)

Ken Guthrie said:


> So I guess that makes you a wannabe Swishy kind of guy?
> 
> Bottom line, you walk with a limp wrist. This picture proves it.............
> 
> You put the "Me" in Metro......


I thought this was one of the Back Street Boys?


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Maverick said:


> I thought this was one of the Back Street Boys?


HAHAHAHA!!!


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> What spring trial schedule?
> 
> Everyone has "quit", they are having a Texas Panhandle trial in Southeastern Oklahoma, and pets heads are falling off.


LOL... I'm laughing so hard I could choke.....

But is Texas Panhandle,,,, *qualified????*

certainly not.... Hahahahahaha.....

Angie


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> So I guess that makes you a wannabe Swishy kind of guy?
> 
> Bottom line, you walk with a limp wrist. This picture proves it.............
> 
> You put the "Me" in Metro......


----------



## Angie B (Sep 30, 2003)

achiro said:


>


Greatness right there!!!!

Angie


----------



## JusticeDog (Jul 3, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> So I guess that makes you a wannabe Swishy kind of guy?
> 
> Bottom line, you walk with a limp wrist. This picture proves it.............
> 
> You put the "Me" in Metro......


Wow... the Miracles of Photoshop...... or some weird kinda Glamour Shots thing....


----------



## Steve (Jan 4, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> You put the "Me" in Metro......


Don't you mean metro in metrosexual.

Out of the malls and into the streets
Out of the malls and into the streets........

or Shayne's other favorite chant

We're here, we're not queer, but we're close
Deal with it.


----------



## Chris Richards (Feb 25, 2005)

EdA said:


> Lone Star is on the schedule at it's regular date, Bluebonnet and Texas Panhandle Baja Oklahoma should be the first weekend in May unless Bluebonnet decides to go to the second weekend in May
> 
> Paul is iffy with Tulsa but I think he and Patrick may have had a lover's quarrel....;-)
> 
> No one at Sooner owns a computer so who knows....;-)....just kidding, just kidding


The Sooner Club has bought a computer and received 1 month dial-up. We even have a web site now.

With all the rumors, the Sooner Board of Directors has communicated tonight via smoke signals and we are having the trial on its given dates of April 24-26, 2009 in Wayne, OK just as last year.

We are working on getting it finalized. It takes a long time on dial-up. Maybe this stimulus package will bring us another computer and high speed internet.

Chris Richards


----------



## FOM (Jan 17, 2003)

Thanks Chris....


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Shayne Mehringer said:


> Who/what is REK?
> 
> SM




People still pay to listen to that crap? I guess is you drink enough beer anything sounds good


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Unfortunately Ed, you keep using the word "quit".
> 
> I like to think of it as an "obligation" to my family. So I like to call it a "short pause". Call it what you like to justify your position I guess. I'll be back when my child or children are raised or old enough to participate with me.


I know the guys are just busting your chops , and not that you need mine or anyone else's confirmation, but as a single dad I commend and congratulate you for having your priorities straight...I would classify you as more of a self imposed exile from the week to week rigors of the sport, but still close enough to keep current and able to re enter the fray WHEN the time is appropriate

regards once a retriever addict, always a retriever addict


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

bonbonjovi said:


> I know the guys are just busting your chops , and not that you need mine or anyone else's confirmation, but as a single dad I commend and congratulate you for having your priorities straight...I would classify you as more of a self imposed exile from the week to week rigors of the sport, but still close enough to keep current and able to re enter the fray WHEN the time is appropriate
> 
> regards once a retriever addict, always a retriever addict


I appreciate that......

Ed is just reaching. He's frustrated in so many ways. I understand and that's why I haven't gone for the jugular.

Full Boat, Aces High, waiting for the bet regards,


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> I appreciate that......
> 
> Ed is just reaching. He's frustrated in so many ways. I understand and that's why I haven't gone for the jugular.
> 
> Full Boat, Aces High, waiting for the bet regards,


This is the way i see that hand going down...

You limp in with pocket As, Ed checks the big blind, flop comes Ace 2 2 rainbow board. Check, raise, smooth call with Aces full of 2s. Turn is no help... Check, raise, re-raise, all-in, insta-call.... You slam down your boat, and the old wise one turns over pocket deuces.

You better get him to lay em down before the flop, cuz i don't think you can out play him on the turn and the river. HAHAHAHAHA

SM


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

Word has it there are grounds near Rockwall that would be perfect for a trial on March 27.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

Tulsa Slim said:


> Word has it there are grounds near Rockwall that would be perfect for a trial on March 27.


There are a couple things in the works to help Rose Country out that weekend.

Stay tuned...

SM


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> He's frustrated in so many ways. ,


do tell, and what would those "ways" be oh wise man

my only frustration in life is that my net worth is down about 25% from a year ago with little prospect for recovery in the forseeable future

I hope that your parenteral experience is rewarding, it is not always that way as some of my friends can attest

Childless By Choice Regards.....

except for the 18 and 20 year old stepsons......;-)


----------



## Grant Wilson (Feb 27, 2008)

Hey Ken,

Here's how I see the hand going down. Forward this thread to your wife w/ EdA's phone number.......see who "folds". ah ha. Take care of your family, but it does make me sad you won't be kickin' my butt this season....NOT!

Sticking my nose where it doesn't belong regards,

GW


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

EdA said:


> do tell, and what would those "ways" be oh wise man


I said already, I'm saving it for when I must go for the jugular.



> I hope that your parenteral experience is rewarding, it is not always that way as some of my friends can attest


Oh, it will be rewarding. It has way over exceeded expectations so far. Besides, what else do I have to do? Hang out with old folks bitching about the troubles of the FT game? What a waste.



> Childless By Choice Regards.....


The world is most likely a better place because of it.


----------



## EdA (May 13, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Oh, it will be rewarding. It has way over exceeded expectations so far.


You're into the easy part now, wait about 10 years...



Ken Guthrie said:


> Hang out with old folks bitching about the troubles of the FT game?


as far as I can tell you're the only one bitching, if it's such a waste why do you continue to do it?


----------



## Mike Noel (Sep 26, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


> I said already, I'm saving it for when I must go for the jugular.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Oh the happy go lucky days of only one child.......add a few more and a little of the bliss rubs off;-) Not all, but a little.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

EdA said:


> as far as I can tell you're the only one bitching,


What? Me bitching...



> if it's such a waste why do you continue to do it?


Because I want to do my part for the economy and pay my $150 entry fee.


----------



## Mustang251 (Nov 1, 2007)

I now know why Ed did not have much to say to me after I drove five hours to get pictures taken yesterday he was busy shootin the bull with all of ya"ll next time I will bring my lap top.


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Ken Guthrie said:


> I said already, I'm saving it for when I must go for the jugular.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





EdA said:


> You're into the easy part now, wait about 10 years...
> 
> 
> 
> as far as I can tell you're the only one bitching, if it's such a waste why do you continue to do it?


Classic trap....EdA appeals to Guthrie's ego (which by some accounts is enormous) Gut goes into the Michael Corleone GFIII impression of "just when I try to get out they pull me back in "....

Dr EdA returns with the "you want me on that line , you need me on that line"

Doc then pulls off the mask and in the Darth Vader voice proclaims " Ken I am your Father"


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

bonbonjovi said:


> Classic trap....EdA appeals to Guthrie's ego (which by some accounts is enormous) Gut goes into the Michael Corleone GFIII impression of "just when I try to get out they pull me back in "....
> 
> Dr EdA returns with the "you want me on that line , you need me on that line"
> 
> Doc then pulls off the mask and in the Darth Vader voice proclaims " Ken I am your Father"


All the time I'm dancing like that little old man on the six flags commercial.......


----------



## greg magee (Oct 24, 2007)

There is not a more noble act for a man to set aside his personal interest and take care of raising his family. A tip of the hat to Ken. All children should be so lucky to have a father who's priorities are in order. All the blue ribbons in the world are not worth missing your kid hit his first home run. Watching him get his first quarterback sack. Teaching them how to tie fly's and watching them land thier first Rainbow Trout. Teaching them how to shoot and then watching them outshoot the teacher. Just a short list, but you get the idea. You can't be there for any of those things if your out chasing blue ribbons every weekend. Sure am glad I "quit" when I did. Coming back slow regards.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

greg magee said:


> There is not a more noble act for a man to set aside his personal interest and take care of raising his family. A tip of the hat to Ken. All children should be so lucky to have a father who's priorities are in order. All the blue ribbons in the world are not worth missing your kid hit his first home run. Watching him get his first quarterback sack. Teaching them how to tie fly's and watching them land thier first Rainbow Trout. Teaching them how to shoot and then watching them outshoot the teacher. Just a short list, but you get the idea. You can't be there for any of those things if your out chasing blue ribbons every weekend. Sure am glad I "quit" when I did. Coming back slow regards.


Thanks dude......

Those that don't have children will never understand.

Speaking of rainbow trout, heading out in a couple of weeks to put the boy on the creek. Believe it or not, they got some nice rainbows up in Oklahoma. Can't wait. I'll try to post pics of lil' Gage reeling a monster in.


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Ken Guthrie said:


> Thanks dude......
> 
> Those that don't have children will never understand.
> 
> Speaking of rainbow trout, heading out in a couple of weeks to put the boy on the creek. Believe it or not, they got some nice rainbows up in Oklahoma. Can't wait. I'll try to post pics of lil' Gage reeling a monster in.


Stay out of Beavers Bend. lol


----------



## 1st retriever (Sep 2, 2008)

Ken Guthrie said:


> All the time I'm dancing like that little old man on the six flags commercial.......


I loved that commercial but had forgot about it!:lol:


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

duk4me said:


> Stay out of Beavers Bend. lol


Shhhhhh........

Don't have to name names.


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Ken Guthrie said:


>


That looks like me giving a Literal Right Angle Back


----------



## Howard N (Jan 3, 2003)

> Quote:
> Originally Posted by *Ken Guthrie*
> 
> _
> ...


 
Does your dog get confused when you lean one way and cast another?


----------



## greg magee (Oct 24, 2007)

john fallon said:


> That looks like me giving a Literal Right Angle Back


John, on your best day, you never looked that happy!


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

greg magee said:


> John, on your best day, you never looked that happy!


How about the day I won the "Q" with Lilly;-)

john


----------



## greg magee (Oct 24, 2007)

john fallon said:


> How about the day I won the "Q" with Lilly;-)
> 
> john


You got me there, I do recall the corners of your mouth turn up slightly


----------



## Paul Rainbolt (Sep 8, 2003)

duk4me said:


> Stay out of Beavers Bend. lol


Stay out of OK , Both of you!;-)


----------



## BonMallari (Feb 7, 2008)

Tulsa Slim said:


> Stay out of OK , Both of you!;-)


Now, now thats not being neighborly All right maybe you dont want Guthrie either but you cant expect us to have him for 52 wks straight, sometimes you gotta let the inmates out of the asylum


----------



## Patrick Johndrow (Jan 19, 2003)

Tulsa Slim said:


> Stay out of OK , Both of you!;-)


Easy Paul...only ******** and Texans like to fish that crap hole...and they pay money to do it....so let'em


----------



## Gun_Dog2002 (Apr 22, 2003)

Oh if only there was a retriever forum on the internet where this type of drivel could be of primary importance.....


/Paul


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

Gun_Dog2002 said:


> Oh if only there was a retriever forum on the internet where this type of drivel could be of primary importance.....
> 
> 
> /Paul


Those places you can get banned too easily.

Have a great day regards,


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Tulsa Slim said:


> Stay out of OK , Both of you!;-)


Believe me with PJ and the monkey story, keeping me out of OK will not a problem. What kind of firewater you boys drinkin up there?:razz:


----------



## john fallon (Jun 20, 2003)

Water Rock said:


> Shayne,
> 
> So is this right
> 
> ...


Should they (the AKC) have given Chuck and Mel a shot at one of those slots ? :wink: http://www.retrievertraining.net/for...ad.php?t=35510


just sayin'

john


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

john fallon said:


> Should they (the AKC) have given Chuck and Mel a shot at one of those slots ? :wink: http://www.retrievertraining.net/for...ad.php?t=35510
> 
> 
> just sayin'
> ...


 


You don't even know how funny that just is.

Chuck and Mel were involved with almost every club Ed A. listed at some point in time.



Don't know if the hospitality would be there for Chuck and Mel.

Good stuff Fallon,


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

Ken Guthrie said:


> You don't even know how funny that just is.
> 
> Chuck and Mel were involved with almost every club Ed A. listed at some point in time.
> 
> ...


Wish RTF history was my major.......might know what the hell y'all oldtimers were talking about


----------



## achiro (Jun 17, 2003)

duk4me said:


> Wish RTF history was my major.......might know what the hell y'all oldtimers were talking about


They're talking about a post from a little over a week ago...old timer.


----------



## Shayne Mehringer (Jan 3, 2003)

duk4me said:


> Wish RTF history was my major.......might know what the hell y'all oldtimers were talking about


If that was a real major... *Shayne 101* would be the most fun class fo sho!

SM


----------



## duk4me (Feb 20, 2008)

achiro said:


> They're talking about a post from a little over a week ago...old timer.


Ah its all coming back to me old timers disease.


----------



## Ken Guthrie (Oct 1, 2003)

duk4me said:


> Ah its all coming back to me old timers disease.


They hypothetical was a little more than make believe you see.....;-)


----------

